# shipping books?



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Hi -- Our brief stint in Egypt is coming to an end and I need to ship about 150 kg of books and perhaps a few clothes to Kenya in a month or so. My experiences of shipping have so far only involved moving entire houses, and I was wondering if anyone had any tips or recommendations about how to move a much smaller consignment. Do I use the normal removers (I don't want to have to pay for a container, or half a container as we don't have nearly that much). Or do I have to go through DHL or the like, which seems very expensive? Or is there another way? 

Many thanks indeed

IANLC


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

You can use a mover like AGS Frasers and they will pack up your stuff and send it via air freight. Also, 150kg would be like 2 excess suitcases, so it could be possible to pack the stuff up and just take it yourself. Airlines such as Kenya Airways might have special cargo rates. Bring lots of books with you, they are expensive in Kenya.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> You can use a mover like AGS Frasers and they will pack up your stuff and send it via air freight. Also, 150kg would be like 2 excess suitcases, so it could be possible to pack the stuff up and just take it yourself. Airlines such as Kenya Airways might have special cargo rates. Bring lots of books with you, they are expensive in Kenya.


I've often been told that excess baggage or cargo can be cheaper and quicker than other methods. Not sure if it's always true or not.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I flew out if Egypt using Qatar Air. I also had about 100 Kilos of books that I had to take with me. I used the cargo service with Qatar, it cost about 6le per kilo, almost free. The downside is that it is more of a inconvenience but well worth it, for the price. I learned after the fact that if I would of went and dropped of my books about two days earlier they would of arrived on the same plane that I flew in. It's still a hassle to go through the cargo part of the airport but it sure is much much less in terms of price. It cost me about 650le with some other fee I had to pay. I would of probably would of paid about 63$5:7geu267!g3:/ biz zillion LE!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Wonderful. Many thanks to you all.


----------

